# Eric: Will snow chains/cables damage Bridgestone Blizzak tires?



## Sunil (Sep 24, 1999)

I bought blizzaks from you guys when I lived in WA state, but here in California they require snow chains to drive over the mountains.
Will I ruin my snow tires if I mount snow chains on them?


----------



## Sunil (Sep 24, 1999)

*Re: Eric: Will snow chains/cables damage Bridgestone Blizzak tires? (Sunil)*

Just a quick bump. Eric, any opinions on this? Any info you have would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Eric: Will snow chains/cables damage Bridgestone Blizzak tires? (Sunil)*

If you have snows with the snow flake 
are you still are required to run chains?
You should check with the California law enforcement 
that oversees this.
I believe that when the Blizzaks are used in Oregon 
and Washington no snow chains are required. I would 
think that the use of chains would severely shorten or 
even possibly damage the Blizzak tires.
Bridgestone 800-847-3272













[Modified by [email protected], 8:27 AM 12-30-2002]


----------



## SomeRandomGuy (Jun 1, 2001)

*Re: Eric: Will snow chains/cables damage Bridgestone Blizzak tires? ([email protected])*

From http://www.chp.ca.gov/html/rainfog.html
CHAIN REQUIREMENTS
"R" ratings on snowy roads indicate chain requirements for various conditions.
Most vehicles come equipped with snow tires. Look for M&S (mud and snow), All Season, or All Terrain on side of tire.
R-1 chains required except for vehicles with snow tires (chains are requires for any vehicle pulling a trailer)
R-2 chains required except for 4-wheel drive with snow tires
R-3 chains required for all vehicles
-----------------------------------------------
What is means: In some very rare instances, ALL vehicles, regardless of AWD/4WD and snow tires, will be required to use chains. So yes, if there is an R3 condition, you will have to put chains on even if you have snow tires.
California is stupid.


----------



## Sunil (Sep 24, 1999)

*Re: Eric: Will snow chains/cables damage Bridgestone Blizzak tires? (VWCabrioDM)*

What is REALLY stupid is that California seems to think AWD/4WD provides equivalent traction to a front wheel drive car equipped with snow chains.
Hence, all the SUVs stuck in ditches.








However, I don't know how to go about fighting this ridiculous restriction.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Eric: Will snow chains/cables damage Bridgestone Blizzak tires? (Sunil)*

well, i don't know about you but i'd still prefer a 4wd/AWD car to a 2 wheel drive car with chains. in all the cars i've driven in the snow, the AWD was the best all around and for most conditions. ever driven with chains in slush? sucks bigtime. you're not going to fight anything, but what i'd do is print out the above guy's link and have it in the car. if you know it's snowing, check the road conditions rating and proceed legally. they can't dispute their own damn law. i agree they're incredibly cautious about it. first dusting and they're pulling everyone over.


----------

